# Point of Curiosity



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm seeing something strange today. I'm under the impression that DirecTV merely passes on what they get. I'm watching the Stellar Awards, my OTA says that the station that it's on *WWOR Channel 9* is *720p*, but the DirecTV transmission is saying that it's *1080i.* Why the difference? *No*, it's *NOT a NATIVE ON or OFF* issue, nor is it an issue where the receiver (HR20-700) is being forced to output a certain resolution?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

a) Perhaps DirecTV isn't receiving WWOR over the air but via a dedicated fiber link.

b) Perhaps DirecTV is converting 720p to 1080i to maintain compatibility with its overall transmission infrastructure.

--- CHAS


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> a) Perhaps DirecTV isn't receiving WWOR over the air but via a dedicated fiber link.


Which would originate after the encoder, before the transmitter...so if they are OTA 720p...then 720p would come down the fiber, too.



HIPAR said:


> b) Perhaps DirecTV is converting 720p to 1080i to maintain compatibility with its overall transmission infrastructure.


No. The local ABC and Fox here are in 720p via D*.

Call WWOR and ask the Chief Engineer what their format is. If it is 720p, you may wish to tell them to contact D*, if they care to.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

At least you get WWOR and WNET in HD on DirecTV. Dish Network still does not have them in HD. I can get WWOR OTA with a antenna which is broadcasting at 720p but WNET I can't even get a blimp of a signal OTA so I don't know what resolution they are broadcasting.


----------

